# Shokai



## Kajowaraku (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings all,

As is normal with introductory posts, I am new to this forum. I am propably not going to be the most busy poster around since life tends to be a bit busy trying to combine full time work in the academia with running a genbukan training group. Still life is good, and despite the fact I would never reduce my training or efforts for enhancing the training of my students, I might occasionally find myself in need of a good chat. Furthermore, the ability to talk to practitioners of so many different arts and sports makes it all the more interesting. Ultimately, martial arts can take you to yourself again, at which point it is not about fighting anymore at all. This is my buzz, the holy grail of enduring and persisting in training. Understanding what it means to be. Not with the mind, but with the heart. For me that way is ninpo. I can only regret it wasn't an option yet when i started martial arts more than 20 years ago.

anyway, I probably should have sticked to "hi, i'm new!"

Dozo yoroshiku onegai shimasu


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings and I am like you looking for total enlightment and enjoying the journey. Hopefully you will enjoy this wonderful site.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings to you Kajowaraku,
I also am new; figured I would drop a line and say hello.
I absolutely agree and admire what you say in your introduction.  After awhile, the fighting seems to disappear and the betterment of the self emerges.  Love your outlook.....never change it!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Da Supa Freak (Apr 10, 2009)

Kajowaraku said:


> anyway, I probably should have sticked to "hi, i'm new!"


I have to say that I am very happy you didn't :wink2:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT. There are many good people here with whom you can have those chats.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

